# Romania ars antiqua to ars nova please unlighten me whit tedious crisp details & info



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Romania ars antiqua to ars nova please unlighten me whit tedious crisp details & info*

First of all i think Romania seem like the propper place for mysterious music , mysterious old country, i whant to know what may appeal to me, Romania seem promessing musically please i want to know there music are there cd or compilation of romanian classical composer of forgotten lore.

Someone please i ask you tell me you should check this grab these and these...
Are there Romanian musicologist, who was at the court of vlad tepes has musicians?

I love you guys , your my catholic brother, your country francophile you speak or undertand french, but are not français, i love you more( just kidding les français, peace and respect

Romanians please impress me flabbergeisst me whit exaustive knowledge overload me, satured my head whit ancient classical romanians music.:tiphat:


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> i want to know there music are there cd or compilation of romanian classical composer of forgotten lore.
> :


Firstly, allow me to encourage you in your search. I, too, share an interest in and a love for music from eastern and Mediterranean Europe.

Sadly, I fear that my response may be the only one you're likely to get. And, it really is sad. I hope I'm wrong, since I'd also like to discover more of the music about which you're inquiring.

On the other hand, you may get a reply by one of the legion of rock and rollers who - for unknown reasons - regularly post on this site - about ---- what else? Rock and roll.

What they're likely to do for you is what they've already done for me - you'll get a recommendation for some thumping, rockified example of "world" music. Without a thumping beat, music holds no interest to most of today's listeners.

I bid you good luck in your search.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know if I am the right to answer this, as I am not a native Romanian. I did live in the country for a period in the late 90s and speak the language reasonably well (or at least did at the time, I don't have many opportunities to practice it at the moment). 
Now we don't know too much about Vlad Tepes, and most of what has come down to us is written by his enemies. So it is difficult to know if he really was so scary as he is depicted. It might be propaganda, something we shouldn't be too unfamiliar in our time when it comes to smear political figures.
The only recording I know with any connection to Vlad, is this one: http://www.canconier.com/Recordings.html
Hopefully somebody from Romania or with more knowledge about the era might be able to provide you more useful assistance. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> First of all i think Romania seem like the propper place for mysterious music , mysterious old country, i whant to know what may appeal to me, Romania seem promessing musically please i want to know there music are there cd or compilation of romanian classical composer of forgotten lore.
> 
> Someone please i ask you tell me you should check this grab these and these...
> Are there Romanian musicologist, who was at the court of vlad tepes has musicians?
> ...


Check out the Codex Caioni.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Dear *Ubersturzter Neumann* Cançonier of the black dragon is fabuleous and *Mandryka* this codex you mnetion is quite interresting as well, thanks for your subjection i bought both today..:tiphat:


----------

